
Show HN: MesosticsMachine – A Java system to implement a score by John Cage - MartinDowling
https://github.com/mwdowling/MesosticsMachine-2018
======
MartinDowling
This is my first complete software system in Java. In addition to this Github
Repository, I have another Github archive repository with more documentation.
I have also posted a couple of hopefully useful videos about the
MesosticsMachine on my easily found YouTube Channel. I am keen to develop my
design and coding skills and would be very grateful for comments, criticisms,
and suggestions. And if you want to make your own musical realisation of a
literary work following Cage's score, I am interested!

